# Could 104 degree heat have caused my sons rope to slip and fail?



## lorreann (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi! I am writing in reference to my son, who recently fell from a tree the distance of approximately three or more stories of a building. I believe God slipped his hand under him to break the fall and he is hurting but will be OK.... But now that he is dealing with OSHA and analyzing what happened he is questioning why a rope failed (slipped undone) which really shouldn't have. He is a very conscientious and experienced climber and I have been wondering if any of you know how heat affects climbing ropes? I've never heard it mentioned but was just wondering if the heat could cause it to contract enough to slip loose. We have been having a heat wave here in Virginia and he was working several days in over 100 degree heat. 
Thanks for any input you guys might have!


----------



## struggle (Jul 19, 2012)

That is a rather uncalled for comment Del I don't have and answer to the original question but am always thankful to read he is going to be ok

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treemandan (Jul 19, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I'm glad to hear your son is going to be OK.
> 
> I don't believe the weather had anything to do with a knot comming undone. If god had a hand under your son to ease his fall maybe he untied the knot with his other hand.



think "mysterious ways" my son and just go with it but in regards to the heat having to do with the fall ( and the sudden stop at the end) its posibble the guy went "heat blind".


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 19, 2012)

Not had issue with climbing ropes and heat, they do soften and become more supple but nay untie or weaken in industry climbing knot holding.
If anything cold or low temperature is more of an issue they stiffen slip act like wire rope.

Wishing your fortunate son a fast recovery, can you post pictures of his tree site, climbing rope and of knot type used we may delve more deeper.


----------



## Oldmaple (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think the heat affected the rope either. If I was a bettin man I'd say the heat affected the climber. It has been a hot summer here and I've had to slow down and think more to be sure of myself. Of course I'm gettin old too.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 26, 2012)

lorreann said:


> Hi! I am writing in reference to my son, who recently fell from a tree the distance of approximately three or more stories of a building. I believe God slipped his hand under him to break the fall and he is hurting but will be OK.... But now that he is dealing with OSHA and analyzing what happened he is questioning why a rope failed (slipped undone) which really shouldn't have. He is a very conscientious and experienced climber and I have been wondering if any of you know how heat affects climbing ropes? I've never heard it mentioned but was just wondering if the heat could cause it to contract enough to slip loose. We have been having a heat wave here in Virginia and he was working several days in over 100 degree heat.
> Thanks for any input you guys might have!



You're referring to a friction hitch slipping?
Phil


----------



## hdolyak (Aug 12, 2012)

Juat a question are you sure it was his rope, people have been seeing trees been acting weird with the way the woods been reacting might want to take a look at http://www.#############/forum/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=330018&page=0&fpart=1&vc=1 glad to hear he will be okay


----------



## tree md (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree that extreme heat can effect one's judgement. I have begged off today myself as it is supposed to be 106 here today (hopefully the last day of this extreme heat here).

I would be interested to know what knot he was using. It is possible that he could have not properly set his stopper knot and it worked itself loose if he was climbing on a traditional knot. A VT can and will invert on the line causing it not to bite. I have had that happen to myself.

In any event, glad to hear your son is going to be OK.


----------



## since16 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Yes*

Heat can cause a fresh rope to slip. I was 30' up w a blakes hitch tied properly on a 100+ day walking sideways out on a limb. I felt a little slip so I pulled the stopper knot and kept moving. Then it gave out I fell about 5+ ft per sec till I touched the ground smoothly. I thought it was the knot so I tied a taught line and it worked perfect all day I don't normally use the taught line cause I'm too heavy and have to fight it all day. I'm pretty sure it was the heat and slick rope.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

I would have a easier time believing your knot slip because it was wet from sweet from your hand.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Oct 15, 2012)

A well tied knot in a well maintained climbing rope shouldn't slip enough to cause real trouble.
Well tied for example means an end-knot that will get caught in case of slippage. 
Here on the mountain rescue team we practice and work with them ropes at higher temps than 104F and no issues.

Fast recovery to your son, you are a lucky dad !!

SA


----------



## gapl1953 (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't know about the knot but I'm glad your son is ok!


----------

